# Kings on Navarre Pier



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Saw at least 30 or 40 kings caught out there today. Had a much larger one than this that wrapped around the pier. Kind of glad cause I hate killing more than I can eat with my family but it was a blast. All seemed to be taken on cigars. Only saw 2 spanish and a couple of small sharks caught. Water was dirty and rough. Tried not to get my ugly mug on here but it was too late, I started cleaning the fish when I thought about it.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome man!!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

great, it wasnt happening on monday. glad to see them show.


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Glad to hear they are in, look forward to getting some myself. Do you smoke them or how do you prepare and eat them?


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

30 and 40 caught. Cmon bro. Your not pulling my chain. Im in Pcola and im dying to catch some. Good catch


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

I am telling you that I saw at least 30 caught. Wheather you believe me or not is up to you but I am telling you what I saw and was a part of. They were on fire today. The pier in Pensacola is a lot shorter, maybe that has something to do with it. To answer your question about eating them, it is not my favorite fish to eat but I marinade it in Italian dressing and then grilled some, broiled some, and fried some. The broiled was the best. My kids only like fried fish so far so that accounts for the fried. I gave about 3 pounds to a neighbor and still had some left over. I saw some guys out there today with 3 or more, not sure what they do with it but I hope they do not waste them, they are fun to catch.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

I never been to that pier.may try it out tomorrow.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

It is a nice pier, long walk if you have to go to the crapper, but it has running water all the way down it and there are always plenty of people with gaffs to help you out. I only saw fish caught on the end or right by the end. Good luck to you.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> 30 and 40 caught. Cmon bro. Your not pulling my chain. Im in Pcola and im dying to catch some. Good catch


 
Im sure there were. Within a wind like the one howling today Navvare Pier will tear some fishes ass up. I've seen plenty of days were there was way over 100 kings caught.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey Saltjunkie...fish pcola pier tomorrow...the swarm will be there tomorrow a.m...bring lots of cigs..

The report from nav. pier was that over 40 decked, BIG smokers in the water, several hooked , none landed..lots of spanish also...one cobe...hooked and lost at the end of the pier.
I caught an 18lb'er on Tues...25lb'er caught before mine that morning.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Man I'm ready to get to it


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

punkfishking said:


> long walk if you have to go to the crapper, but it has running water all the way down it


I guess the running water would be necessary if you can't quite make the long walk. Love it!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

It's gonna be on hellava year boys and girls!! FISH ON!!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

It is not bad when I am without my kids, I can hold it for more than 5 minutes, but my boys are 4 and 7 and when they gotta go, they gotta go. I do not understand why we cannot have some porta poties out there at least. In the winter a bucket will work but now there are too many spectaters.


----------



## Rooster80 (Mar 7, 2011)

I was out on Navarre Pier on Thursday and I can attest to the amount of Kings being caught. Also several redfish and a few nice spanish!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Was some crazy action today on Navarre Pier.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

King


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Navarre Pier


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

The king action has been crazy, I was there from about 730 to 12 and I saw at least 30 or 40 hit the deck. I would be willing to bet that it would be easy to top 100 in a day at the pace they were being caught. If you need a king fix, get out there and get em while you can.


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Im going to make the trip Monday or Tuesday. So it wont be such a crowd. Thanks for the Report.


----------

